# Growing software?



## TheNukeHead (Jul 26, 2021)

Does anybody know of a software to keep track of each plant and strain? What and when you feed them ect.


----------



## Weirdscenes (Aug 20, 2021)

TheNukeHead said:


> Does anybody know of a software to keep track of each plant and strain? What and when you feed them ect.


I  have used an android app called "Jane" dunno if its available for iPhone or pc though.
there's quite a few others too just search on cannabis or marijuana in playstore.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 20, 2021)

TheNukeHead said:


> Does anybody know of a software to keep track of each plant and strain? What and when you feed them ect.


This may help
Let us know if you find anything useful








						The Best Smart Grow Apps [2021 Update]
					

Long gone are the days of cannabis farmers scribbling illegible notes on stained notepads in the grow room. Today there is a growing marketplace of community-driven, expert-developed grow applications for mobile devices. Now, thanks to recent advancements in cloud-based technology, and our...




					www.cannabistech.com


----------



## TheNukeHead (Aug 20, 2021)

Weirdscenes said:


> I  have used an android app called "Jane" dunno if its available for iPhone or pc though.
> there's quite a few others too just search on cannabis or marijuana in playstore.


I found Jane a few weeks ago now. It's a very useful app. Definitely good for the forgetful grower, helps keep track of everything from seed to end of curing.


----------



## Bubba (Aug 20, 2021)

I have one specific to Advanced Nutrients brand of nutes.

Bubba


----------

